# WISCONSIN BOYS UPDATE



## DunPainted (Dec 18, 2007)

Shadow and Stormy are just a perfect pair of gentlemen. Both were purchased at the same time, ten years ago. Ohhh, what a joy they are..... never seen a mean hand, so very trusting.

As we were leaving Larry Fell's driveway, the big bear of a man was choked up with tears. It's times like these that make the world seem unfair (new neighbors have been tossing rat poison in their pasture. Larry and his wife dearly love Shadow and Stormy like two small children. Their coats are shining bright, hooves nicely trimmed, etc.

Stormy, the taller of the two, is a wonderfully mischievious character. He's green broke to drive and, according to Larry, really enjoyed it.

Shadow (bred by Carol Zills) is about 33 inches and a gentle, loving soul -- enjoys affection. He's a perfect candidate for nursing home visits, and I'd like to learn how to show in halter with this sweet guy.

The two boys have their own, 3-acre pasture ..... they look like miniature Friesians on the snowy, rolling hill. They're still checking out their boundaries of the pasture, as well as barn access area (12x12 matted stall) with 12'ft wide aisle leading to it. Basically, they have 24 hour access to barn and pasture.

Sure hope they'll settle in nicely -- and their obvious emotional pain/confusion of missing Mr. and Mrs. Fell will subside in time. They're good people.

I'll post photos of the two characters tomorrow.

Cindy


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Dec 18, 2007)

Thank you so much for the update. I am so happy to hear that they are doing so well. They sound absolutely wonderful and gorgeous. And I look forward to seeing pictures of them!

And thank you for taking them in and keeping them safe from the horrible neighbor!


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 18, 2007)

You're an angel for taking them and giving those people some peace of mind. So sad they had to give them up.



But a great ending that they came to live with you!


----------



## Marsha Cassada (Jan 3, 2008)

Cindy,

Yes, it is wonderful that you gave the owners peace of mind. Since horses live so long, it is a problem sometimes planning ahead for them when we never know if our circumstances will change.

I'd love to see photos of your two! Not every rescue is a tragedy.

Thanks for posting your story.

Marsha


----------



## flamingstar (Jan 3, 2008)

Glad to hear they have a super home. Rescues are very loving animals. Even tho those boys were not from an abusive home, they will love you and be loved for as long as they live. Cudos to you. Bravo. Now if only I could help out a few in Ontario.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Jan 7, 2008)

It's terrible that they had to give them up because of such cruel uncarring neighbors. As much as it must have hurt to let them go, I'm sure the Fells appreciate your kindness and compassion much more than you know. I'd love to see pictures.


----------



## HobbsFarm (Jan 12, 2008)

[SIZE=14pt]Hi Cindy,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Were you able to get a picture or two of your new boys? How are they doing?[/SIZE]

[SIZE=14pt]Looking forward to an update and some pictures!



[/SIZE]


----------

